# How is Wishnet?



## stonecaper (Dec 29, 2013)

So finally I have made up my mind to get rid of bsnl and get Wishnet.Willing to get the Bronze Super Night Plan.Here are some queries that I have - 
1. How is their service in general?
2.Does the peering work?what is the site whose torrents they peer?
3.Does the 1 mbps from 1-9am thing work? How much download speed can one get?

Thanks for answering


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 29, 2013)

^You could also try out for "*ALLIANCE BROADBAND*": *[url]*alliancekolkata.co.in/tariff.php*[/URL]
They have good and positive feedback.

One of our @TDF,  Friend ---> * @mitraark* uses "*Wishnet Broadband Services*" , try contacting him through PM a post.He will give you valuable feedback.


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 29, 2013)

Pmed him,
anybody else has anything to offer


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 29, 2013)

Must be a very bad ISP,
this wishnet.No replies


----------



## mitraark (Jan 4, 2014)

The only plausible inference, it seems, for my delayed reply, is that Wishnet is a very bad ISP.

Service - Decent. Much better than BSNL. Occasionally, or rather, rarely, some problems may arise.24 Hour Toll free provides support  and keeps you updated via SMS . Local Cable Operator is in charge of cabling and related errors, some of them work fast, others may be a little lazy, but any problem you have gets fixed within a day or two.

Peering - Wishnet maintains a NAS which contains popular software cached, you can download stuff from there at your peering speed. Plus, if any Wishnet user is seeding a torrent you're downloading, you may get speeds upto 10 MB/s from that user for that torrent. Almost all popular torrents on kat.ph download at such speeds. This works even for DesiTorrents, but I can't confirm about other Private Trackers.

Yes you'll get 1mbps from 1AM-9AM, I downloaded 9GB when i had the 3mbps night plan, so you may get about 1 GB downloaded in that time  I currently have the 1 mbps night plan, i really don't download anything which is not peered. You'll get almost all popular stuff peered, you can share files among other users at 10 MB/s using a software called HFS ( Works like FTP Server, though its an  HTTP File sharing software)


----------



## tranced (Mar 8, 2014)

mitraark said:


> The only plausible inference, it seems, for my delayed reply, is that Wishnet is a very bad ISP.
> 
> Service - Decent. Much better than BSNL. Occasionally, or rather, rarely, some problems may arise.24 Hour Toll free provides support  and keeps you updated via SMS . Local Cable Operator is in charge of cabling and related errors, some of them work fast, others may be a little lazy, but any problem you have gets fixed within a day or two.
> 
> ...



Hello Mitraak,

Even I have been using wishnet for sometime and it's decent at best. I'm on a 'sliver super' plan (512 kbps day, 2 Mbps night, there's also a huge peering speed mentioned). I have 2 questions 

- which plan are you using? 
- how do I access this NAS server?


----------



## saurabhchako89 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi ... i am a new wishnet user. It has been a week since i've got the connection. Mine is a 512 Kbps Normal Silver plan with no peering. 
I wanted to go for Alliance but eventually went for Wishnet. The installation charge was 1200.

so far so good ... the speed is consistent. Had a problem of "destination host unreachable" but it was fixed within 24 hours by wishnet techs.

I would like to know about the NAS server. Also , is there a community for Kolkata Wishnet users ?


----------



## Ironman (Mar 27, 2014)

Does it give Dynamic IP ?

Does it require a window in IE (Logged on to their server) to be open all the time to browse ?


----------



## Arun202 (May 3, 2014)

Dear all,
i want to take Wish net broadband connection. so i have communicated with our cable operator. They are providing wish net (Catche server ) connection kindly suggest me is it good ? Is peering available in catche server ? as  per the brochure they had given to me is peering service available.

kindly suggest.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 2, 2014)

plan for WISHNET




Will move from vodafone 3g(5GB @223: EMPLOYEE PLAN) TO UNLIMITED

Budget 600. So SILVER SUPER is best fitted for me. 

Now what server are they using for peering?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2014)

Wishnet is AWESOMEEEEEE


1 mbps night (1am-9am) 4 mbps Rs871 all incl.

Some people have been facing issues like ping loss and disconnection because of cable issues,but Wishnet is usually quick in addressing.those.


Peering is the main usp of Wishnet,almost any popular torrent is peered and.you get up to 100 mbps speed ,download movies in minutes. 

Internally a few trackers are run which provide further download resources.

Popular sites like filehippo and softpedia have most popular software setups peered,a 100 MB file is downloaded within seconds at 4-5 MB/s

Popular YouTube videos are peered, download those 1080p videos at 6-7 MB/s using IDM

Share files with other Wishnet users at 10 MB/s. Very helpful in sharing large files with friends. Facebook group is quite active ,if you want anything ,pot someone might be able to get you

People do complain about disruption in a service ,but I've used many internet services, you can't get anything better at this price.


----------



## rubies (May 3, 2015)

I want to know how did your "destination host unreachable" problem arise according to the technicians and how did it get solved?


----------



## tkin (May 3, 2015)

rubies said:


> I want to know how did your "destination host unreachable" problem arise according to the technicians and how did it get solved?


Only occurs during outages or when you are not logged into their page. If due to outage it gets solved within an a few hours.


----------



## rubies (May 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> Only occurs during outages or when you are not logged into their page. If due to outage it gets solved within an a few hours.



In my case, after being online for sometime, pages don't load timely. when i perform the ping test, the replies come: "Request Timed Out" (Lot of times) and "Destination Host Unreachable" at the same time. if i remove the ethernet cable and then connect it back after about 10 secs, the problem is solved. But this problem occurs 2-4 times if i'm connected for about 2-4 hours. What should i do in this case?


----------

